# Instruction manual - Sharp R870a jet convection double grill



## hansov (15 Dec 2005)

Phew. Sorry a long title. A friend has moved into a new apartment and was confronted with the above microwave grill/oven. All's well except she can't work it. So I said I'd find her an instruction manual. Googled it and got no-where. Anybody any ideas?


----------



## C2H5OH (15 Dec 2005)

This may help. there doesn't seem to be a model 870a listed, but maybe there is one that is similar.

http://www.sharp.co.uk/Manuals.aspx


----------



## hansov (15 Dec 2005)

Thanks a million. I'll try her with the 870M and see does she incinerate the Christmas turkey!


----------

